# I found a song about my town



## Furryanimal (Oct 9, 2020)

And I know everywhere featured in this song


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

Sorry furry, I can't stand that music..I had to watch it on silent...


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry furry, I can't stand that music..I had to watch it on silent...


I have listened again and realised the second verse is a bit questionable! ☹


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2020)

_So get your sister, your aunty, your cousin, and your gran
And take them on a day trip, up to Cwmbran...

_

We'll meet you at the biscuit factory, Furry!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2020)

Hilarious!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 9, 2020)

Not aware of any songs about Richmond, VA or Washington, DC.  However the Stones have a good song about my state:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)

It was cute!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2020)

@Aunt Bea 
Can't figure out if you live in NYState or North Carolina.  You seem to list both.  Where are you? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> _So get your sister, your aunty, your cousin, and your gran
> And take them on a day trip, up to Cwmbran...
> 
> View attachment 127076_
> ...


Where they make jammy dodgers..


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2020)

*



*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Aunt Bea
> Can't figure out if you live in NYState or North Carolina.  You seem to list both.  Where are you? (if you don't mind me asking)


Mount Pilot is my home on the internet and New York State is where I spend the rest of my time.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2020)

For those with traveling  in their blood ....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mount Pilot is my home on the internet and New York State is where I spend the rest of my time.


Okay, sounds good.  Thanks.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

The classic song i consider is this from America


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2020)

My hometown:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

They haven't written any songs about my small town although a few well known singers are from here.. however the nearest city is in many songs...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> They haven't written any songs about my small town although a few well know singers are from here.. however the nearest city is in many songs...


Very touching, Hols .. and unfortunately too real in most large cities.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Very touching, Hols .. and unfortunately too real in most large cities.


Absolutely true Pinks.... having said that, I'm also proud to say that I know the very good and beautiful  sides of London too...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

An oldie but goodie  .. 
.... Like myself,  I know there are several here from Houston


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Shuffle Off to Buffalo' from the musical "42nd Street'


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

I only know of a song from the major city I've always lived in the suburbs of, even if I did live in the city at various points in my life.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## needshave (Oct 10, 2020)

We found a song about my wife's hometown as well. My wife is from Morrow Ohio. I have attempted to attach a link, its a great song.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 11, 2020)

Well since NYC was already taken and since nobody sang a song for Sanford here is a generic song that makes me miss Morgantown WV.






RIP Troy


----------



## Pam (Oct 11, 2020)

No songs about my home town but there is one about the county in which I was born, Lancashire.  Sadly, in 1974 my town was  annexed from Lancashire and became part of the new county of Cumbria but I still regard myself as a Lancashire lass.


----------

